# Sunday's Show and Tell...12/25/16....Merry Christmas



## jd56 (Dec 25, 2016)

It finally made it ...Christmas morning!
Hope everyone is enjoying the Holiday.


Let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Or was presented on Christmas. 

Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Here is the only thing I wanted and it came early.





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas John and to all my fellow CABE members!
My daughter drew and framed this for me as a gift!


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 25, 2016)

my grand daughters bike !!!!merry christmas every one !!!!!


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Dec 25, 2016)

i started a new job 3 months ago. great place to work.., we repair alloy wheels for cars and trucks. anyways, my boss is a bike enthusiast like me. he still races bmx. he has a bunch of bikes in the shop, old and new. he surprised me on friday with this frame. christmas bonus!  in the late 80s he  painted it day-glo pink, because of all the wild colored freestyle bikes of the time. he is still hunting up more parts for me. great boss and great place to work. i can strip, media blast and powder coat. all at the same place, in my free time. 
looks to be a 35'-42' shelby frame. i love it! first shelby.
merry christmas all!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 25, 2016)

This arrived on Christmas Eve


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 25, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> This arrived on Christmas Eve
> 
> View attachment 400960



 wow is that ever nice!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 25, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> This arrived on Christmas Eve
> 
> View attachment 400960




Nice,Great place to keep the small stuff.Is that a Marx wind up train?


----------



## squirreldh (Dec 25, 2016)

Found a couple random things this week, a set of early road brake levers with friction shifters mounted on the side, early inspiration for sti? 


A set of miche track cogs, interchangeable spline drive



A bunch of four finger brake levers from the early 80s, percect for klunker builds 



A complete set of shimano canti setup tools grom another RRB member!



Thats about it, though i did acquire a 61 schwinn frame to give a friend to build from Rusty Tank, awesome as always to meet another RRBer in person! 

Happy Holidays!

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 25, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Kinda light lately on the bike stuff but I did score these grips to replace the repos on my Speedline. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 25, 2016)

Found this in my stocking this Xmas morning


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Found this in my stocking this Xmas morning



 Nice Mike, I am jealous!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Found this in my stocking this Xmas morning
> View attachment 401006



I got something for your stocking.....


Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 25, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I got something for your stocking.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess I musta been naughty this year. I'd rather get a lump of coal


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 25, 2016)

My $74 Ebay find!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Guess I musta been naughty this year. I'd rather get a lump of coal



http://m.wikihow.com/Install-Asphalt-Shingles

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 25, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> My $74 Ebay find!
> View attachment 401011



Wow!!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 25, 2016)

My father gave me this, his British Standard Whitworth bike wrench he bought when he was 8 years old, so in 1941. He grew up in England, and says this one wrench fit almost all the nuts on his bike. It must have been in his suitcase when he emigrated in 1958. The Whitworth size goes back to 1841 and was the first standardization of nuts and threads. Maybe I'll have to buy a British bike to go with It? Anyway, here it is:


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas ! everybody , like many of us here I didn't have much disposable cash this month to spend on myself but I was able to find this little guy , a 1928  Delta "Marionette"  in willow green  and amazingly it still has it's fold-a-way wire bail handle


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 25, 2016)

Brian R. said:


> My father gave me this, his British Standard Whitworth bike wrench he bought when he was 8 years old, so in 1941. He grew up in England, and says this one wrench fit almost all the nuts on his bike. It must have been in his suitcase when he emigrated in 1958. The Whitworth size goes back to 1841 and was the first standardization of nuts and threads. Maybe I'll have to buy a British bike to go with It? Anyway, here it is:
> View attachment 401026



3/16w is basically 7/16 us


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 25, 2016)

This came Friday


----------



## stoney (Dec 25, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> My $74 Ebay find!
> View attachment 401011




Good to see you got the parts.


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 25, 2016)

stoney said:


> Good to see you the parts.




Yup.  Thanks for offering to help.  Hope you run into those fenders soon!


----------



## buickmike (Dec 25, 2016)

stoney said:


> Good to see you the parts.




Hey! you guys are killing me wit all these prewar Schwinn brake stuff. Take it easy for chrissakes. It's. Cristmas


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 25, 2016)

So, as Kids my mother would give my brother and I the; 'better watch-out' routine, 'Santa's watching.' If we weren't good, Santa would put onions and potatoes in our stockings.. Of course, we were little angels (_when she was looking_).

But hot dam! we got screwed on that deal because, Onions and potatoes? We should have stuck our tongue out on her spell.




*Heck yeah; wake me Santa, to the aroma of sizzling naughty stuff! they're GRRRREEEAAT!*


----------



## petritl (Dec 25, 2016)

I received this original Blue Phantom light cover in the mail (thanks Ty).

I purchased this early 1986 Serotta made 7-eleven racing team bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 25, 2016)

Got this little gem in from Tripple3, thanks Mark. Talk about crustation! Perfect for the 38 Shelby Roachrod.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 25, 2016)

Just got a couple of things.....


----------



## ballooney (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas Cabers!

I had a good week...for my '40 DX project, I picked up a spring from @ADReese to replace the original that was over compressed




For same project I picked up a sweet sliding rail messinger on a tip from @bikesnbuses 




Also from the bay is this gem...happens to be the name of my son so I collect any Sterling bike related items (anyone out there with a Sterling badged ballooner bike for sale, I would be interested as my son will be ready for a 26" wheeled beast this summer)




And finally, for Christmas my family got me an original 1941 Schwinn catalog--love it!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 25, 2016)

This is my 5 year old grandson Frankie on his first bike that I bought him for Christmas. As he gets older, I'll introduce him to vintage bikes, but this was a good start as you can see by his expression.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas Everyone! Wife got me a new work stand and a nice pinstripe tool! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone! Wife got me a new work stand and a nice pinstripe tool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Let me know how that striper works. V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 25, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Let me know how that striper works. V/r Shawn




Will do! It got some good reviews. I will be testing it out in a couple days. 

Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 25, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Will do! It got some good reviews. I will be testing it out in a couple days.
> 
> Frank
> 
> ...



when i got my BEUGLER  striper it was at the Pomona swap meet and guy selling them had his 8 year old daughter using it on a paper artist's pad basically just showing how easy and accurate it is to use and i was sold


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 25, 2016)

Brian R. said:


> My father gave me this, his British Standard Whitworth bike wrench he bought when he was 8 years old, so in 1941. He grew up in England, and says this one wrench fit almost all the nuts on his bike. It must have been in his suitcase when he emigrated in 1958. The Whitworth size goes back to 1841 and was the first standardization of nuts and threads. Maybe I'll have to buy a British bike to go with It? Anyway, here it is:
> View attachment 401026



Hey Brian, Get yourself a British bike, you'll love it.  Only your spanners will fit it. BSW, BSF, CEI. All different threads that use a wrench based not on the head size, but on the shaft size.  Sir Whitworth felt the proper torque on the wrench would transfer best by having the length of the flat match the diameter of the bolt's shaft. BSW is the coarse thread. BSF is fine and since less torque is needed, they upped the size of the shaft by 1/16 that the wrench/head would drive. Hence your 5/16 W (coarse thread) wrench also drives a 3/8 BS (fine thread). That's the reason the wrenches are double sized.
But, many, or most bike threads are CEI (cycle engineers institute).  These are not the usual 55 degree thread root angles found on W and BS.  They are 60 degree roots like the American threads, but the pitch (threads per inch) doesn't vary with bolt size as is the norm. Most CEI threads are 26tpi. "Cycle Threads" the Brits call them.  Being English, they also use the same head as the W and BS nuts and bolts. 
Believe it or not, the fun of working on the bikes is increased with these "Special Spanners!"


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 25, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> Nice,Great place to keep the small stuff.Is that a Marx wind up train?




The train is an electric Lionel


----------



## kngtmat (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice stuff.

No bike stuff but plenty of DVD's & Blu-Ray's and my December Marvel Collector Corps box X-Men themed.

Monk complete series DVD. The Sentinel complete series. Relic Hunter complete series. The Librarian 3 films DVD's. Grim season 5 DVD. Agents Of Shield Quake Funko Pop. Agents Of Shield season 2 Blu-Ray. Agent Carter season 1 BD. Captain America Civil War 3D BD. Ghost Rider first BD & part 2 3D BD. Journey To The Center Of The Earth 3D BD. The last is Ash Vs. Evil Dead season 1 BD.


----------



## morton (Dec 26, 2016)

petritl said:


> I received this original Blue Phantom light cover in the mail (thanks Ty).
> 
> I purchased this early 1986 Serotta made 7-eleven racing team bike.





very nice!


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 26, 2016)

Posted these already, but here they are again. Possibly my two favorite non-bike finds I've ever had.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 26, 2016)

That Cabinet is amazing!


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 27, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> Merry Christmas ! everybody , like many of us here I didn't have much disposable cash this month to spend on myself but I was able to find this little guy , a 1928  Delta "Marionette"  in willow green  and amazingly it still has it's fold-a-way wire bail handle
> 
> View attachment 401018
> 
> ...




That green Marionette is beautiful.


----------



## stoney (Dec 27, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> Posted these already, but here they are again. Possibly my two favorite non-bike finds I've ever had.
> View attachment 401315 View attachment 401316 View attachment 401319 View attachment 401320




Great cabinet. I love old metal or wood cabinets with all kinds of little drawers.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Dec 27, 2016)

Where in the world did you find that Murray. That is one of the few  bikes in my want list! Do you know who it was built for?

-AJ



petritl said:


> I received this original Blue Phantom light cover in the mail (thanks Ty).
> 
> I purchased this early 1986 Serotta made 7-eleven racing team bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## larock65 (Dec 27, 2016)

Not bike related but a new piece of glass!
200mm f2.0


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 27, 2016)

larock65 said:


> Not bike related but a new piece of glass!
> 200mm f2.0
> View attachment 401564​




D750? @larock65


----------



## larock65 (Dec 27, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> D750? @larock65



Good eye @WetDogGraphix ! Yes a D750.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 27, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> That green Marionette is beautiful.



thank you, I should get it in the mail today. I've only ever seen 4 of these and I own 3 of them now, 2 red 1 green & 1 black and the black one someone sniped me on eBay and the green one is the only one i've seen with the bail handle


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 27, 2016)

larock65 said:


> Good eye @WetDogGraphix ! Yes a D750.




Only because I have one......still trying to figure it out.... @larock65


----------



## petritl (Dec 27, 2016)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> Where in the world did you find that Murray. That is one of the few  bikes in my want list! Do you know who it was built for?
> 
> -AJ




The Frameset was in a consignment shop in Austin, TX.

I sure would like to know who's it was but with Serotta going out of business it is going to be difficult to get that information.

The frame is 
Seat tube 56cm c to c
Top tube 56cm


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Dec 27, 2016)

I wonder if Ben kept any of those records or if they all got tied up during the split.  He is on Facebook, you could reach out to him and see if he does or try the comment section on benserotta.com

You gonna build it and ride it? What is he serial number?  If you ever wanna sell it I am your guy!


----------



## petritl (Dec 27, 2016)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> I wonder if Ben kept any of those records or if they all got tied up during the split.  He is on Facebook, you could reach out to him and see if he does or try the comment section on benserotta.com
> 
> You gonna build it and ride it? What is he serial number?  If you ever wanna sell it I am your guy!




I plan on collecting parts and returning it back to what it would have been. My LBS told me there is a complete Huffy brand 7-eleven team bike that has been in the shop for repair.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 28, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> my grand daughters bike !!!!merry christmas every one !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 400952



 She looks really happy sweet ride for sure.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 28, 2016)

larock65 said:


> Not bike related but a new piece of glass!
> 200mm f2.0
> View attachment 401564​



 That's a lens that you can see a fly scratchin his butt.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Dec 28, 2016)

petritl said:


> I plan on collecting parts and returning it back to what it would have been. My LBS told me there is a complete Huffy brand 7-eleven team bike that has been in the shop for repair.
> 
> View attachment 401917





I bought this years ago, waiting for the rest of the bike to materialize!


----------



## petritl (Dec 28, 2016)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> I bought this years ago, waiting for the rest of the bike to materialize!
> 
> View attachment 402217
> View attachment 402219



Very nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2016)

A couple days late, but got this for my lil nephew. Gotta start 'em early!


----------



## Greg M (Dec 28, 2016)

That's a mean lookin bartender


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> A couple days late, but got this for my lil nephew. Gotta start 'em early!
> View attachment 402300




I'm so oblivious to parental duties that it didn't even occur to me that this was somehow inappropriate.


----------



## Boris (Dec 28, 2016)

Screw that! Just get him a fake I.D. and introduce him to the lady at the end of the bar.


----------



## John zachow (Dec 29, 2016)

Step daughter knows my love for bikes, She gave me this clock for Christmas.


----------



## vincev (Dec 29, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> A couple days late, but got this for my lil nephew. Gotta start 'em early!
> View attachment 402300



That kid is already wearing his pants like a gangbanger.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2016)

vincev said:


> That kid is already wearing his pants like a gangbanger.



Not quite showing his boxers and/or a$$ tho


----------

